# textausgabe, alert



## avagoal (14. Nov 2011)

hi leuts,

bin grad dabei eine kleine Website Studien bedingt über HTML zu programmieren und muss nun ein Textfeld erstellen und ein Button und wenn ich etwas in das Textfeld eingebe und den Button drücke soll nun das was ich im Textfeld eingegeben habe in einem alert Fenster ausgegeben werden...was muss ich dann bei onKlick=... eingeben damit er den Text aus dem Textfeld den ich eingeben habe, ausgegeben wird...es muss immer der selbe Text sein den ich im textfeld eingebe


----------



## Marcinek (14. Nov 2011)

Hi,

das hier ist ein Java Forum und keine JavaScript Hacker Gemeinschaft.

SELFHTML: JavaScript / Sprachelemente / Event-Handler

Hier etwas nach 1 Minute google.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2011)

Hier geht's weiter:
http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/127108-textfeld-hit-alert-ausgabe.html


----------

